# The bacteria in your intestines are welcome guests



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is just bacteria information. Some on probiotics as well.fyihttp://www.sciencenews.org/articles/20030531/bob9.asp


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bacteria: More Than PathogensBy Trudy M. Wassenaarhttp://www.actionbioscience.org/biodiversity/wassenaar.htmlInternational Scientific Association for Probiotics and Prebiotics http://www.isapp.net/http://www.usprobiotics.org/http://www.medicalconsumers.org/pages/Prob..._Be_Trusted.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

A side note, they aren't welcome in the Small Bowel.







This is for gut bacteria information itself.


----------

